# increase potency



## inkedforeva (Apr 21, 2007)

ive heard  alot of things about increasing the potency of marijuana...like sticking tacks in the base of the stalks before harvesting.....water stressing....give me some ideas that you know works FOR A FACT...only advanced growers answer this please


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 21, 2007)

To be nothing but honest. I cannot see how any of those things could make your weed stronger, but then again I'm not an "advanced grower".


----------



## Helile (Apr 23, 2007)

A de-humidifier will increase potency. Becasue the plant thinks its getting to dry, they naturally produce more resen on there leaves to shield themselves from the dryness. I know this works.... althought im not an "advanced grower"


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2007)

The only thing that will make your plant more potent is better light(higher watt) and better care(no stress). Home remedies are a myth. Just grow it, make sure it never stresses and give it plenty of good ol' bright light! Good luck!


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The only thing that will make your plant more potent is better light(higher watt) and better care(no stress). Home remedies are a myth. Just grow it, make sure it never stresses and give it plenty of good ol' bright light! Good luck!




And LOVE!   You must love it like it's your woman.  But... like don't love it too much you might end up pollinating 'em youself.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO oh my god dizoelio haahhahahaha pollinating 'em youself. lol and yeah i love my plants i play to them with my gutar talk to them etc


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 23, 2007)

hey kindbud do they talk back ?????


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 23, 2007)

Helile said:
			
		

> A de-humidifier will increase potency. Becasue the plant thinks its getting to dry, they naturally produce more resen on there leaves to shield themselves from the dryness. I know this works.... althought im not an "advanced grower"


Nice point...but not necessarily a 'de-humidifier', but an atmosphere that's not very humid


----------



## Helile (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Smoker 20!!


----------

